# WIP 1:350 USS Reliant I'm building for a friend



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

So i persuaded a friend to let me have a go at scratchbuilding a USS Reliant in 1:350 scale....

I'm not a super talented model maker like some around here, i didn't even have a clue where to start! In fact, the very first piece i made for the model, the impulse engine, had to be totally remade!

Anyhoo this is still going to take quite a while to finish, but i thought i'd post a couple of pics just to let you know how it's going......

I'll do a proper build from day 1 thread when it's finished....

Comments, critiques are welcome!

Rich


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

More teaser pics....


----------



## Garbaron (Apr 23, 2004)

Awesome! 

Great attention to detail.
Love all the greeblies you added.


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't know Rich. This just doesn't look like it's up to your normal standards. Frankly, it blows chowder. I think it would be best if you should just carefully package it up and send it to me. I can dispose of it properly for you....:devil:

Seriously, that's awesome! Please keep posting pics as you progress.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well... WOW! is all I can say!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

That is looking seriously cool. Wow...!


----------



## secretreeve (Sep 11, 2012)

awesome stuff


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

*khaaaaan !!!!!!*


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

lizzybus said:


> I'm not a super talented model maker like some around here ...


Oh, please. This is amazing! :thumbsup:


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

Removed by author.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, i've been scratchbuilding this 1:350 USS Reliant for quite a while now, and i thought i'd share where i'm up to.

I'm waiting for paint masks to arrive and in preparation, i've wet sanded all the white paint so it's nice and smooth.

I know this is a bit random and a bit of a tease, but here's a couple of pics....

Hang on, i'm having problems posting pics....sigh.....

When i try to add a new attachment, it uploads, goes to a new page and the page stays white and unresponsive....hmmmmm

Rich


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Nope, i can delete pics from my posts, but i can't add any....why????

Rich

Let's try this then...


http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/wetsandwhite003.jpg.html 
http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/wetsandwhite001.jpg.html 
http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/Wereback005.jpg.html 
http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/Nearlymask001.jpg.html 
http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/DSCF1902.jpg.html 
http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/lightys003.jpg.html


----------



## Chuck_P.R. (Jun 8, 2003)

lizzybus said:


> Nope, i can delete pics from my posts, but i can't add any....why????
> 
> Rich
> 
> ...



You should seriously consider casting the parts one would need to turn a Polar Lights refit saucer into a Reliant and selling them.

One would still need to buy a Polar Lights Refit to build her. So it would be win win for the both of you!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Incredibly nice work.

Gotta ask, where'd you get your decals from?


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Which decals?

Do you mean the ones i'm going to use eventually? Jeff at JT Graphics has done me some 1:350 decals.....

I've asked him if he can upscale his Miranda Detail set, but he's very busy, i hope to hear from him soon!

Rich


----------



## trekman (Apr 2, 2007)

*Cool as hell!*

I seriously need one now. Very good work!!!


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

Love what you are doing. I have started one of these myself but am still mainly in the drawing stage. I have found the plans that are available do not seem to match the studio model photos so I am trying to draw plans using studio photos (which may take a while but I love doing plans).
Once again great work and I will keep looking back to this site to see how you are going.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

It looks like i might be making the masters for a conversion kit. Stay tuned for updates!

meanwhile, i got the top shell glued on, lots of sanding, filling, shimming, and carving to do!!!

http://s109.photobucket.com/user/lizzybus/media/topp002.jpg.html

Rich


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

lizzybus said:


> It looks like i might be making the masters for a conversion kit. Stay tuned for updates!
> 
> meanwhile, i got the top shell glued on, lots of sanding, filling, shimming, and carving to do!!!
> 
> ...


me like!


----------



## FlyAndFight (Mar 25, 2012)

lizzybus said:


> *It looks like i might be making the masters for a conversion kit. Stay tuned for updates!*
> Rich


Fantastic news!!! 

I went through your photos and the work that you have done is simply amazing.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

It's been a while......here's where i'm at now....even though there's primer, there's still a fair few bits-n-bobs to fix on the upper surface....but we're getting there!

Rich


----------



## GordonMitchell (Feb 12, 2009)

KUROK said:


> *khaaaaan !!!!!!*


Ditto or whatever you say to this,its Bl**dy awwsome and I agree with all the others,I have to add though
get this set up as a conversion before R2 and you have a winner

thats just to save me all the really hard work and thought that goes into scratching something like this,and I will not have the forum call me lazy....maybe less motivation than some but not lazy:jest:

well done and hurry up with more pics.......please(ok I was a bit premature and replied before reading all of the posts....either that or I was pre-emted)

cheers,Gordon:thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

That's sweet!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Wow, the attention to the details is amazing. Superb job!

Sean


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

1:350 USS Reliant scratchbuild update....started painting the weird greyish gridwork that Reliant has everywhere! Loads of small rectangles will be added later! I think it's going really well, just very time consuming....


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good :thumbsup:


----------



## Bernard Guignar (Sep 9, 2006)

Great Work there :thumbsup:


----------



## GSaum (May 26, 2005)

That sound you just heard was my jaw hitting the floor. Are you frickin' kidding me? This is an AWESOME build! Loving the attention to detail!


----------



## Tracy Mann (Feb 13, 2004)

Lots of work. Looking forward to seeing how it turns out.

Tracy


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, it's getting there! After the white has dried, i need to slightly dust the centre piece, then i'll be adding some gold squares/rectangles....they'll be very subtle. Looking forward to properly painting the blues and greys!


----------



## OzyMandias (Dec 29, 2004)

That's absolutely tremendous! Definitely a labour of love, but well worth the effort. I'll be watching your progress with great interest.


----------



## lizzybus (Jun 18, 2005)

Thanks Ozy!

Rich


----------



## Kremin (Sep 26, 2012)

lizzybus said:


> It looks like i might be making the masters for a conversion kit. Stay tuned for updates!
> 
> meanwhile, i got the top shell glued on, lots of sanding, filling, shimming, and carving to do!!!
> 
> ...


Staying tuned looking for news, you doing a conversion kit? Awesome job by the way


----------

